# Whom do you think will be more favourable for India: Obama or McCain?



## GeekyBoy (Nov 4, 2008)

With the US Presidential Elections commencing, cast your votes for whose Policies will favour India:-

1. Barack Obama for the Democrats.
2. John McCain for the Republicans.
3. Others.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Who do you think will be more favourable for India: Obama or McCain?*

me voting for Obama.


----------



## karnivore (Nov 4, 2008)

NONE

There is a basic foreign policy framework beyond which no yankee prez can go. And that basic foreign policy was/is not too favourable for India.


----------



## nix (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Who do you think will be more favourable for India: Obama or McCain?*



saqib_khan said:


> me voting for Obama.



coz he's barack *hussein* obama eh?

ok relax man just jokin 

none of them can protect us from china or pakistan. we should learn to stand up to our emeies w/o external support. in the end, its all about how you can defend yourself. see how Georgia took the russian blow? what did US do to russia? nothing.


----------



## kapsicum (Nov 5, 2008)

me voted for John McCain coz if Obama wins Outsourcing dependent Industry i.e. BPO,KPO's n all in our Country will be most likely to be affected by his policies, for rest of the things none of us can be sure of how beneficial any of them will be.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Vote for me !!


----------

